# [LWP][2.1+] Hunger Games Live Wallpaper



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DBC0-_LYA9fE&v=BC0-_LYA9fE&gl=US

Get The Hunger Games live wallpaper! Get this flaming mocking jay from The Hunger Games! Watch as flames come off of the mockingjay, characters faces scroll across the bottom of the screen, katniss, gale, peeta, hob, and haymitch. You can have smoke flow across the screen, sparkles fall from the top of your screen.

You can choose to have a built in clock show at the top of the wallpaper, or you can disable this feature in the settings menu, as well as turn off other features.

This is the best hunger games live wallpaper on the market! Get it while its cheap!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ice.hunger.games

INSTALLATION: 
1. Download Wallpaper 
2. From your home screen hit the menu key 
3. Select Wallpaper 
4. Select Live Wallpapers from dialog box 
5. Find "The Hunger Games" 
6. Select "The Hunger Games" 
7. Press "Set Wallpaper"

HOW TO CHANGE WALLPAPER SETTINGS: 
1. From your home screen hit the menu key 
2. Select Wallpape
3. Depending which Android version your running, there may be a button "Configure Wallpaper" press this, if that is not there continue to the next step. 
4. Select Live Wallpapers from dialog box 
5. Find "The Hunger Games" 
6. Select "The Hunger Games" 
7. Press the "Settings" button From here you can change all the settings shown in the screenshot above.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ice.hunger.games

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

